# Included picture viewing



## Snautzer01 (Jan 16, 2016)

Im sorry is this was answered before but i cant find it. I would like to view the included pictures at the res. they were posted. Not by clicking on a thumbnail. How do i do that?


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2016)

Please click the "Upload File" button at the bottom of your Replay window. Then upload your pic and click the "Full Image". The image will be displayed as the large one. If you want to show it as a small one choose the Thumbnail button there. Also if you upload more than one picture you get an additional menu for setting all shots either as thumbnails or full images. And then click the Post Replay one. Here is an example.And something more I noticed.... if your pic is larger than the option Full Image can show you get a possibility of seeing it at full size by clicking the option appearing at the image top when you move the mouse cursor over the picture.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 17, 2016)

Thank you !


----------



## Wurger (Jan 17, 2016)

My pleasure.


----------

